# Interest in Mid-Atlantic eMTB racing?



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi, all. Just pinging the group to get a sense if anyone would be interested in an eMTB racing series focused on the mid-atlantic region (PA, NJ, DE, MD, etc).


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Yup!


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

Curious, how can you race bikes that can have varying degrees of power delivery depending the the battery and motor? And what about coasting after the rider stops pedaling? I've heard some e-bike motors don't necessarily shut off right away after one stops pedaling.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Lemonaid said:


> Curious, how can you race bikes that can have varying degrees of power delivery depending the the battery and motor? And what about coasting after the rider stops pedaling? I've heard some e-bike motors don't necessarily shut off right away after one stops pedaling.


Great question!

It's kinda like a regular MTB race - you may have one guy on a 43 pound department store rigid bike and one guy on a 21 pound carbon full suspension wonder bike...

Much like some forms of racing, there are specifications you need to conform to:

- Class 1 eMTB (assist up to 20 mph only, assist only when pedaling)
- Max peak wattage 750w (most are less than this)
- No modifications, alterations, or "cheats" to the speed regulation system

Even with that, there are enough differences in the current eMTBs that do make for some inequity, particularly on open, straight sections of the course. That can somewhat be compensated for with a more technical/tight course.

The only real way to make it perfectly "even" would be a spec series, similar to car racing, sailboat racing, etc...but that's too limiting.

Cheers.


----------

